# Large Sublimation Printing in L.A.?



## SOBapparel (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

I was curious to know if anyone could recommend a large format sublimation printer in Los Angeles? I would really really appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

What do you consider large format sublimation? 24", 42" or even larger? What type of items are you looking to be printed? All over sublimation jerseys? 60" wide banners? ...

These answers will help people point you in the right direction.

Mark


----------



## SOBapparel (Aug 7, 2008)

I am looking for someone in the local Los Angeles area to be able to print anywhere from 24 - 36 inches all over sublimation on jersey.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The process that you are probably asking for us called cut-sew. This means the panels of the jerseys are printed on sublimation paper, cured to large rolls of fabric using a very large heat press, cut down to individual panels and then sewn together so you can't see any seams. If this is correct and you want the work done in the L.A. area... Advanced Color Solutions (www.advancedcolorsolutions.com) is based in Riverside, CA and they have setup several companies to do that specific work. Ask for Matt and he can get you in contact with some of his customers.

I also know that Conde (out of Alabama) offers all over sublimation, but I am not sure if they are doing cut-sew. They probably just flatten the shirt using an oversized heat press one side at a time. This process will typically show the seams and any wrinkles that can't be flatten. Here is a link to their website - DyeTrans Wholesale Print Services - DyeTrans.com. You will need to call to confirm this is the way they do this.

Hope this helps get you closer to what you are looking for.

Mark


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

